# 1941 Colson Double Eagle Deluxe



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Got this bike off Ebay last week. Usually the pics look a lot better than the bike in person but this was not the case here. This bike has a very high end paint job with hand striped pins and true fender rivets. It also came with a really nice set of Goodyear G3s. What really surprised me was that as I was looking at the Polizzi Colson Book on Color Page "F" is a picture of this very bike sporting the skirted Troxel, tomahawk stem, and knuckle guards! The bike has a few paint chips and scrapes but is still stunning. I've removed the Troxel (see "For Sale), drop stand and clip (also for sale here), and will put the tomahawk on my No-Nose and knuckle guards on my Speedline. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 3, 2016)

Congrats! Great looking rig! Don't you have the same bike in Green?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Congrats! Great looking rig! Don't you have the same bike in Green?




Yep but I like the colors on the one I just bought better so the green one will be at the Powder Springs show next month for sale. V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice


----------



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2016)

Dang!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 5, 2016)

Shawn that is one killer bike congrats!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Shawn that is one killer bike congrats!!



Thanks George, JD, and Ethan! I was very pleased with this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 8, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep but I like the colors on the one I just bought better so the green one will be at the Powder Springs show next month for sale. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 366567



Got the girls


----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 8, 2019)

Beautiful bike Shawn. Glad to see your back.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 8, 2019)

Beautiful bike! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 8, 2019)

This is 2016 post, almost 3 years old.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 8, 2019)

Doh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Rockman9 (Apr 9, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> This is 2016 post, almost 3 years old.



 Haha. Totally missed the date. Oh well...


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Apr 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Got this bike off Ebay last week. Usually the pics look a lot better than the bike in person but this was not the case here. This bike has a very high end paint job with hand striped pins and true fender rivets. It also came with a really nice set of Goodyear G3s. What really surprised me was that as I was looking at the Polizzi Colson Book on Color Page "F" is a picture of this very bike sporting the skirted Troxel, tomahawk stem, and knuckle guards! The bike has a few paint chips and scrapes but is still stunning. I've removed the Troxel (see "For Sale), drop stand and clip (also for sale here), and will put the tomahawk on my No-Nose and knuckle guards on my Speedline. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 366522 View attachment 366523 View attachment 366524


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Apr 12, 2019)

Very nice!


----------

